# Hannah caught her first pier king 7/14



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Hannah caught her first King today off the new county pier in Panama City Beach. She did a great job, I was more excited then her I think...lol 




 
































and Lauren caught her first fish today - a remora! =)


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool!!!

I remember you posting pics when Hannah was the size of the young'un.

Jim


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbup: Congra! Hannah on your King. Good gaff job too!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice one.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the video.....So much better than pics


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

EXCELLENT REPORT!...way to go girls...


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

+1, very good gaff job!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Most excellent...I love to see girls fishing :clap::clapping::clap:


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats Hannah and Lauren! In the video it looked like there were some fish following the King, were they Remora?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way... I notice Lauren is using a bail less 706... danged broken equipment... (sorry I always screw it up when I "try" to use Woodley's or James Fink's)

What a PRO she is!!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Jim


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job Hannah. Congratulations.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

jim t said:


> Cool!!!
> 
> I remember you posting pics when Hannah was the size of the young'un.
> 
> Jim


No Kidding. Were in the heck did the time go.:001_huh::blink:

Great job to both the girls. :thumbup:


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*congrats to hannah*

CONGRATS TO HANNAH THAT GREAT AND I KNOW YOU AND LINDA ARE VERY PROUD OF HER :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::clap::clap::clap::band:


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'll be sure to show Hannah the thread - and to top it off she said to me earlier "mom I want to catch another one so wake me up at 6am" she might be hooked...
yes they are remoras, they are all over the pier. Lauren was using a 706, she even holds it like she's been fishing for years, I think she will be my little pier rat!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! A lifetime memorie


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Good job on the fish Hannah and Dad the was a mighty fine head gaff with a pier gaff.


----------



## trollinstoned (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a matter of time. Good job on the first of many, Hannah! See Lauren chose to go manuel on the sucker cobe. Another good job!


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

very nice congratulations


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice snatch on the bridge grapple


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh Crap !!!!!!!!!!! I can;t beleive how big they have gotten. Good job Hannah on the King!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great catch and pics there! Grats!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea she didnt look too excited lol everytime i catch a king on a pier it gets my blood pumping


----------

